# Mass Hoisting license questions



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

Well right now i am about to go for my MA hoisting license but this state likes to make it impossible to do anything and when calling DPS i might as well as talk to a wall. so i have a few questions

1-For the medical examination for DOT do i have my doctor complete the form or do i have to see someone who they tell me to go and see. 

2- I want to apply for a 1B(Telescoping boom with cables cranes), 2A(excavators), 2B(front end loaders/backhoes), 2C(Front end loaders/uniloaders). So how would i go about applying for all of these

3- What is a 4A unlimited specialty series and what can you operate under that. 

5- How hard are the exams, i have heard they are a breeze and then some tell me they are full of questions regarding impossible stuff to study.

6- Is there any practice exams, i know the the hand signals, dig safe codes, and most safety stuff regarding operation.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

exam is easy i had study packets at one point have no clue where they are now alot of common sence and hand signal ?s i just got my medical card from my doctor and i have 2a witch covers 2a 2b 2c


----------



## camara (Feb 9, 2006)

In 2014 the 1B and 1A licenceses will be under federal juristriction similar to CDL's. The new tests for that are very hard as there is a written test and a practical, or hands on test. And from what I understand there will be tonnage rating restrictions and you will have to supply your own crane for the test. Presently classes are being held at various companies and cost about $1500. I have no idea what the test costs. 

The rest of the operators tests are just common sence. I have never studied for the tests. Best bet is to go to DPS website to get info. The phone is useless!


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

So even if i get my Class 1b this year will i have to go next year and get re-certified through the federal license system? Once again this last week i called DPS for some answers and i ended up wasting another 30 minutes of my life because everyone who works there has their head up their ***. All i know is i need to get this done and over with because my boss is on me for getting my 2A


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

eastcoastjava;1601400 said:


> So even if i get my Class 1b this year will i have to go next year and get re-certified through the federal license system? Once again this last week i called DPS for some answers and i ended up wasting another 30 minutes of my life because everyone who works there has their head up their ***. All i know is i need to get this done and over with because my boss is on me for getting my 2A


When i got my 2a back in the day i called the dps and all i got was there is nothing to study good luck all practicall knowlege and safety.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

I took the edgewater prep course for it and it's all basic stuff only thing I would recommend other then reading the state provided books is spending xtra time on the hand signals that they would most definitely be on the test


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Massachusetts is outsourcing everything now. They can't keep up with a ton of their own paperwork, so they are going national and/or federal are will charge you their own fees so they can keep their income with less payroll. From EMT certifications to heavy equipment licensing.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

It's worse in RI. There is a bill in the House that would force a 4000 hr documented experience rule before you could even take the test. This keeps the union in play and keeps out new competition.


----------



## cafofo (Dec 1, 2013)

*study*

IF YOU WANT TO STUDY for the hoisting licenses 2A/1C DOWNLOAD THE file and THE PROGRAM OpenOffice 4.0.1 
copy and paste at your browser 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pm1kpc3gfhx32mx/untitled_1.odp


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

cafofo;1673358 said:


> IF YOU WANT TO STUDY for the hoisting licenses 2A/1C DOWNLOAD THE file and THE PROGRAM OpenOffice 4.0.1
> copy and paste at your browser
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pm1kpc3gfhx32mx/untitled_1.odp


Save yourself the effort of installing OpenOffice, use the portable edition.
http://portableapps.com/apps/office/openoffice_portable

LibreOffice is a slightly improved version of it, if you're interested in something you can use for more features.
http://portableapps.com/apps/office/libreoffice_portable

I think Google Docs can open OpenOffice files too, so you could probably just use your Google account if you have one.


----------



## cafofo (Dec 1, 2013)

I tried but did not work


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

Pay attention to hand signals is all i have to say. But i did get my 2A a few months ago after i took a prep class and it seemed to pay itself off.


----------



## wbrawlerw (Oct 4, 2015)

*Need your help*



cafofo;1673358 said:


> IF YOU WANT TO STUDY for the hoisting licenses 2A/1C DOWNLOAD THE file and THE PROGRAM OpenOffice 4.0.1
> copy and paste at your browser
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pm1kpc3gfhx32mx/untitled_1.odp


Hello,

Your link above does not work. Can you please provide again a working link. My poor uncle is struggling on the 2A hoisting test. Anything you can share would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Jim


----------



## RSI Const. (Jan 19, 2013)

eastcoastjava;1595062 said:


> Well right now i am about to go for my MA hoisting license but this state likes to make it impossible to do anything and when calling DPS i might as well as talk to a wall. so i have a few questions
> 
> 1-For the medical examination for DOT do i have my doctor complete the form or do i have to see someone who they tell me to go and see.
> 
> ...


For the DOT Medical, your doctor has to registered with the state to conduct the DOT Physical. I was lucky as my doctor was. You should be able to find the application for all of the test exams on the DPS website. The exams are not that tough. You need to know the hand signals and the Dig Safe colors as well as practical/common sense things. It is a multiple choice test. the best bet on practice exams is to take a prep course or find someone that just took the test to see what was on it.


----------



## deeges909 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a copy of a test w answers. I believe they have like 5 dif tests but this is a good
Practice test. There are none online that I could find. Email me for a copy.


----------



## fedortiz0325 (Sep 6, 2016)

deeges909 said:


> I have a copy of a test w answers. I believe they have like 5 dif tests but this is a good
> Practice test. There are none online that I could find. Email me for a copy.


hi, can I get copy please for the Mass Hoisting license ,thanks


----------



## cafofo (Dec 1, 2013)

wbrawlerw said:


> *Need your help*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


https://www.dropbox.com/s/8tdb6ppjcc9oikb/untitled_1 (1).pdf?dl=0


----------



## cafofo (Dec 1, 2013)

http://www.247mass.com/hoisting/


----------



## BEN325i (Oct 4, 2016)

deeges909 said:


> I have a copy of a test w answers. I believe they have like 5 dif tests but this is a good
> Practice test. There are none online that I could find. Email me for a copy.


hi could i get copy of test THX BEN [email protected]


----------



## Sullie16 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi I was wondering if I could also get a copy of the test. I am going to take it in a week and wanted to see what I was in for. My email is 
[email protected]

Thanks for any help


----------



## Antonio_nadel (Nov 27, 2016)

deeges909 said:


> I have a copy of a test w answers. I believe they have like 5 dif tests but this is a good
> Practice test. There are none online that I could find. Email me for a copy.


Hi could I get a copy please thank you. [email protected]


----------



## Caterpillarrich (Jan 5, 2017)

deeges909 said:


> I have a copy of a test w answers. I believe they have like 5 dif tests but this is a good
> Practice test. There are none online that I could find. Email me for a copy.


Can you email me the test questions at [email protected] thanks


----------



## Paul101 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi This is Paul, I wanted to see if i could get a copy of the test questions if possible? Thank you very much.
my email is [email protected]


----------



## Matt2659 (Feb 24, 2018)

deeges909 said:


> I have a copy of a test w answers. I believe they have like 5 dif tests but this is a good
> Practice test. There are none online that I could find. Email me for a copy.


Can I get a copy please. [email protected]


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Matt2659 said:


> Can I get a copy please. [email protected]


Matt, welcome to the P/S although, that thread 7 months ago maybe someone will send it?? Good luck


----------



## Matt2659 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yea I was taking a shot in the dark. Thank you


----------



## ds2050 (5 mo ago)

fedortiz0325 said:


> hi, can I get copy please for the Mass Hoisting license ,thanks


Hi can I get a copy


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

ds2050 said:


> Hi can I get a copy


hey welcome to the site this thread hasn’t seen any action in over four years, it could be time to start a new one asking a new question or a want.


----------

